# Game Thread: 11.10.04 Wizards vs. Magic



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

<center><table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td>







</td><td width=20><center>vs</center></td><td>







</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3></td></tr><tr><td colspan=3></td></tr><tr><td><center>2 - 2</center></td><td width=20></td><td><center>3 - 1</center></td></tr></table>

7:00 PM on CSN

Season series tied 0 - 0


<table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td>







</td><td><center>- Key Match: PG -<br><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font><br><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></center><table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td width=34><p align="right">22.0</p></td><td width=50><center>*PPG*</center></td><td width=34>17.5</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">2.3</p></td><td width=50><center>*RPG*</center></td><td width=34>8.3</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">6.3</p></td><td width=50><center>*APG*</center></td><td width=34>5.0</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">1.7</p></td><td width=50><center>*SPG*</center></td><td width=34>1.0</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">0.0</p></td><td width=50><center>*BPG*</center></td><td width=34>0.0</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">38.7</p></td><td width=50><center>*MPG*</center></td><td width=34>37.5</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr></table></td><td>







</td></tr></table></center>


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Both teams have to make the trip from Florida to D.C. tonight, and both played games tonight, so there's no real advantage gained or lost there. I think the Wizards are going to win this one, only because they're at home.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I hope we come out hungry for a win after relatively lackluster performances against Miami. We've got to figure out a way to play more even. No more wondering whether Arenas is going to blow by people or twiddle his thumbs on the perimeter. No more watching Jamison shoot 30% in the first half and 60% in the second. I know basketball is a game of runs, but things don't have to be quite so lopsided.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

arenas has to cut down on TO's this is gettin quite pathetic


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>adarsh1</b>!
> arenas has to cut down on TO's this is gettin quite pathetic


He managed to go the whole second half without one tonight, which is something. Of course, he still wound up with six overall because of the first half :dead: It's really sad that he's averaging over six assists a night yet he still has an assist to turnover ratio of about 1:1.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I don't know what to expect for this game. The Wizards played scared against the Heat. They were hesistant to challenege the middle. 

Jamison has got to go back to getting some inside post scores, he threw up jump shots from the 3pt line most of the night. 

We have to control tempo and not let Francis dominate the game. 

Arenas's defense at this point is bordering on pathetic. He can't contain anyone. 

I think Haywood will play better this game after shaking off some rust.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

Arenas is going to have a breakout game pretty soon. Although he's averaging 22ppg, it's been a relatively quiet 22ppg. He needs to take more of a role offensively because Hughes being the #2 option does not sit well with me.


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

we need *a lot* more contributions from our big men down low. not only on offense, but on defense blocking shots. we had one block against Miami last game, one! that's pathetic. I'm expecting at least two a game from Haywood himself. maybe one or two from Ruffin. we can't let teams dominate us inside. and if they are going to, then we need to play great perimeter defense. 

defense wins games people.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> Both teams have to make the trip from Florida to D.C. tonight, and both played games tonight, so there's no real advantage gained or lost there. I think the Wizards are going to win this one, only because they're at home.


Are Cato and Mobley playing? I heard they got injured in the Dallas game.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Shanghai Kid</b>!
> Arenas is going to have a breakout game pretty soon. Although he's averaging 22ppg, it's been a relatively quiet 22ppg. He needs to take more of a role offensively because Hughes being the #2 option does not sit well with me.


Hughes as a 2nd option bothers you its killing me. 

His unwillingess to pass on the break is driving me crazy. He won't pass the ball he's an offensive foul waiting to happen. 

Teams aren't even guarding Ruffin they're turning their back and guarding our other players with an extra man. 

We need to get Hayes as our 3rd otpion and Hughes off the bench. 

We'd be a more efficient team.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> Hughes as a 2nd option bothers you its killing me.
> ...


In all honesty, I'd rather start Peeler.

Hayes quietly, has been very inefficient. He really does MISS alot of shots. I cringe on alot of Hayes's post up fadeaways cause he rarely has been making them. If Hayes was a spot up shooter he'd help the team more, but his shot selection is not good at all.

Now Peeler would be perfect next to Arenas, cause he plays D and doesn't turn the ball over.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> Hughes as a 2nd option bothers you its killing me.
> ...


I'd like to second the Ruffin thought. All the hustle in the world doesn't make up for the fact that the opposing team essentially plays with an extra man on defense when he's in the game. It's even worse than the 4-on-5 we play when a guy like JJ is in the game -- at least the other team keeps an eye on him. Not the case with Ruffin. The guy won't even put the ball back up after an offensive rebound or take open ten footers. I appreciate the effort, but he shouldn't be getting major minutes now that Haywood is back.

I've been saying it for a bit now, and it's worth saying again: Hayes needs to up that FG%. I like the 7 rebounds and 6 free throw attempts he's getting a night, but that 37% field goal and pathetic 1-10 three point shooting is just horrible for someone advertised as a shooter. He's been solid all around, but he should be able to hit somewhere in at least the low 40s. Also, if he can't make three pointers -- and his career 29% says he can't -- he shouldn't take them.

I'd be willing to give Peeler a shot at the starting SG spot. He hasn't done much spectacular during his minutes so far, but perhaps we don't need much more than a steady hand in the starting lineup. We could also give Hayes a chance there, no problems with that from me (despite the complaining of his shooting percentage). I'm just getting tired of Hughes at that spot. I know, he's only played three games, but nothing has changed. He still shoots all the time, still makes himself an offensive focus rather than a side option, and still leads the worst fastbreak in all of basketball. I stick by my idea from the summer: whenever he screws up a break, punish him. Make him fork over some cash, or run an extra set of suicides, or pull him from the current game for three minutes on the bench. Whatever it is, do <i>something</i> to send him the message that you're allowed to do more on a break than take 17 footers or barrel single-handedly into a lane filled with two opposing players while you have two teammates running alongside you.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> 
> I'd like to second the Ruffin thought. All the hustle in the world doesn't make up for the fact that the opposing team essentially plays with an extra man on defense when he's in the game. It's even worse than the 4-on-5 we play when a guy like JJ is in the game -- at least the other team keeps an eye on him. Not the case with Ruffin. The guy won't even put the ball back up after an offensive rebound or take open ten footers. I appreciate the effort, but he shouldn't be getting major minutes now that Haywood is back.
> 
> ...


You can't play a 35 yr old sg starters minutes at 2 guard. 

Peeler hasn't played those kinda minutes in a while he'd wear down. 

I'm a Peeler fan but I don't know if he'd give us solid minutes if his time were extended. 

As for Hayes I agree with Shanghai and you that his fg% is terrible. 

I think his main problem is playing the sf postion. 

Those post ups are neuatralized because the guys he's trying to post are bigger than he is and he doesn't get the space or clearance he needs when he shoots it. 

At the sg spot though he'd be able to use his strength and duck in and draw more fouls and then he'd get more space to shoot the fadeaway on that shot. 

Hayes is not a sf doesn't have the size for it he's a sg and we should have him coming off picks and shooting rather than keeping him stationary and posting up.


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

This is from Orlando Magic site.

Injured List:
The Orlando Magic has placed Andrew DeClercq (right knee rehabilitation), Brandon Hunter (right Achilles tendinitis) and Mario Kasun (left knee patella tendinitis) on the Injured List. 

In addition, Cuttino Mobley left the game during the third quarter of Orlando’s win vs. Dallas on Tuesday night with a strained right groin. Kelvin Cato left the game during the fourth quarter with a sprained right ankle. Both players are listed as questionable for tonight's game @ Washington.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

A stat I looked up just for the heck of it, minutes per shot:

Arenas: 2.72
Hayes: 2.71
Dixon: 2.40
Hughes: 1.96
Jamison: 1.81

No one else is taking enogh shots or playing enough minutes to be factored in at this point. I don't know what a good number here is, so I'm just comparing the players to each other. On the flip side, here's how they rank with the FG%:

Dixon: 52.3
Arenas: 44.2
Jamison: 43.0
Hayes: 37.5
Hughes: 37.0

Arenas and Hughes are the names that jump out to me looking at both sets of numbers. Arenas' shooting percentages are fantastic so far in comparison with what we got to know last year, but he also shoots less frequently than any of our other offensive options. The question is though, is the better shooting because he is shooting less shots, specifically the bad attempts?

Hughes is in the opposite boat though -- he shoots often and poorly. He's actually attempted 3 more shots in 27 fewer minutes than Arenas on the season. Despite the greater attempts in fewer minutes, he's made 2 less of those shots. There's something just drastically wrong with that.


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

Is that supposed to mean Shots per minute? or Minutes per shot?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CP26</b>!
> Is that supposed to mean Shots per minute? or Minutes per shot?


It's the inverse of shots per minute  For example, Jamison shoots once for every 1.81 minutes he's in while Arenas shoots once for every 2.72 minutes he's in. Shots per minute (the stat I probably should have done) is as follows:

Arenas: 0.37
Hayes: 0.37
Dixon: 0.42
Hughes: 0.51
Jamison: 0.55


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> A stat I looked up just for the heck of it, minutes per shot:
> 
> Arenas: 2.72
> ...


Hughes will always be a bad shooter he's a volume scorer not real efficient. 

He doesn't get to the line much and takes awful shots. 

Arenas has done a real good job with shot selection he's trying hard to stay in the offense and get others involved. 

Jamison is starting to bother me in that he's taken his game strictly perimeter. 

Against the Heat last night Jamison seemed hesistant to take the ball inside. He wasn't even cutting to the hoop. The best way to play Shaq is to attack him off the dribble with your guards and go right at him to draw fouls and make him move his feet. He simply parked in the lane against our non scorers inside in haywood and ruffin and dared our perimter player to come inside. 

This is why I've been so adamant about Kwame and the inside game. We have good perimeter players but neither one is efficient in their ability to score. A Post option creates easier opportunities for them. And brings up their fg %. 

We need desperately for Haywood to score 12-14 points inside something I think he's capable of. 

EJ foolishly only played Haywood against Shaq and didn't exploit Doleac with Brendan inside. 

Some of EJ's tactics bother me sometimes.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Shanghai Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> Are Cato and Mobley playing? I heard they got injured in the Dallas game.


Mobley left last night's game as more of a precautionary measure, to keep him from further injuring himself. I think he's going to suit up. Cato, I'm less sure about. I think he may be out for a couple games, but that's really just my guess. I haven't heard much, other than both are questionable.


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

I hope Ramos gets 15 minutes tonight, he was on fire last night. Especially playing against a below average Orlando frontcourt.


----------



## bullet for life (Mar 14, 2004)

Ya, that confused me too! 

About tonight's game: The turnovers must stop. I'm not sure how many points we gave up last night off of turnovers (18 or something?) but that's the difference between a W and an L. We need to take care of the ball better.

Like yesterday, why did Arenas throw that really long pass into "double coverage". I think it was just silly to pass the ball like that. 

What do you guys think about Arenas facing Francis? Im thinking after being torched by Wade twice, he's going to be pissed and come out shooting a lot more (note I'm not predicting he'll score more  )

Honestly, this is a must win for us. I know it's really early to be saying this, but think about it. We have a super young team. Probably very impressionable. We NEED a winning mentality. We need to show that those 2 wins at the beginning were the foundation for a solid season and not total fluke. If we come out and lose this, that would be 3 straight, and a bad slide to be starting so early. Lets not dig the usual hole that will bite us at the end of the season. And screw injuries. We have nice depth, so lets use it instead of quoting how many games our starters missed last season. No excuses. 

I'm a reasonable sports fan. Its like my expectations with the 'Skins, I just want them to win the games they are supposed to win (which they HATE doing BTW). Its brick by brick. Im not asking for any record breakers, just some kind of consistency.

4 home games left this month vs:
-Orlando (tonight)
-Dallas 
-Boston
-Toronto

I'm not gonna use the 'P' word, but if we are thinking about playing after the season is over, it's only going to happen if we win a lot of home games. As I said earlier, being a young team means the extra home support is even more crucial for our success, since we suck on the road. With these 4 home games, if we can set a really nice tone for the season and win 3 of 4, I'd be very happy. And to win 3 of 4, we really have to beat Orlando tonight, because it's not going to be easier against Dallas.

It would also be around then (I assume) that Brown gets back. If he comes to a winning team, where his place isn't essential to win, it would take pressure of his shoulders to just PLAY and not worry about whether the bullets can actually win or not.

Anyways, lemme hear what you think.


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

Buckhantz just reported this on Comcast Pre Game.

Mobley and Cato will not play.
Jeffries broke his nose last night against Miami and will not play.


----------



## twinz2gether (May 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CP26</b>!
> Buckhantz just reported this on Comcast Pre Game.
> 
> Mobley and Cato will not play.
> Jeffries broke his nose last night against Miami and will not play.


Jefferies won't play, yes!!!!!!


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

How about Ruffin, driving to the basket? Maybe he heard my complaining.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Hopfully, the Wizards can start playing some defense- grant hill already has 12 points!


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Mobley and Cato are out, so on their homecourt the Wizards should really try to steal one.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> Mobley and Cato are out, so on their homecourt the Wizards should really try to steal one.


Hate to say it, but even if you're fully healthy a win by us isn't "stealing one." It's also not as if we're without injuries ourself.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Hughes is flat out trying my patience. Three consecutive breaks led by Hughes, three consecutive no-passes. He managed to get to the free throw line on one of them, but that doesn't make it any better. That one where he got the steal and attempted a 17 footer instead of passing to a wide open Hayes right under the basket is one of the worst plays of the year for us.

He's not the only problem, but his selfishness is the most glaringly obvious.


----------



## bullet for life (Mar 14, 2004)

I agree with MJG, he HAS to pass that. Damnit Bball is a team sport, I cant stand this no passing nonsense..


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

When Jamison listens to jazzy and starts doing some inside work, he's just a joy to watch. Nothing wrong with taking a jumper when it's there, but he's just flat out awesome at making weird little flips and drops from inside ten feet.

Hayes catching a bit of fire here in the 3rd, 7 straight points.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Orlando has gone on 20-5 and 19-0 runs in this game, with the latter not yet over :dead:


----------



## twinz2gether (May 24, 2003)

Well looks like we are going to win with 48 or so left...

I knew it, The magic were overated and we were so cold in the first half, we had to get better in the second.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Got to give Hughes credit for some good play down the stretch. Doesn't excuse the crap he was doing earlier, but I'm glad he came through at the end.

Haywood was rocking during the too few moments he wasn't in foul trouble. If he can keep himself in the game for closer to 30 minutes as opposed to 20, it can only help.

Going to keep complaining about it until it happens -- Arenas, do more!

Good win overall. Games like this, close ones against division rivals early in the year, can really add up when we get closer to the spring.


----------



## stlrebfan (Dec 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> Yeah you are right again about Hughes. I guess hitting 10 of 11 FT's is not enough. The guy is a scorer. period. Reggie Miller is a shooter. BTW the guy also hit most of his shots down the stretch as we pulled away for the win. Amazing some of the things I read. His Defense, boards (5), and assists (4) were pretty solid as well. Good win Wiz!
> 
> Hughes will always be a bad shooter he's a volume scorer not real efficient.
> ...


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

Great game by Hughes, Jamison, and Hayes. Arenas was really a non-factor in the 2nd half.


----------



## stlrebfan (Dec 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> Got to give Hughes credit for some good play down the stretch. Doesn't excuse the crap he was doing earlier, but I'm glad he came through at the end.
> 
> Haywood was rocking during the too few moments he wasn't in foul trouble. If he can keep himself in the game for closer to 30 minutes as opposed to 20, it can only help.
> ...



gamers come through when the game is on the line. He has done that often in his career here yet is totally underappreciated IMO.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>twinz2gether</b>!
> Well looks like we are going to win with 48 or so left...
> 
> I knew it, The magic were overated and we were so cold in the first half, we had to get better in the second.


Haha .. overrated after this one game? Orlando really blew this game and even so they were on the road with two starters out of the game ... one of which is their best perimeter defender and the other of which is their best interior defender and the best guy at starting their main source of offense, the fastbreak.

It was a good win for Washington, but it by no means proves Orlando is overrated.


----------



## bullet for life (Mar 14, 2004)

Im so happy we won that one. division rival, solid beginning, aviod a 3 game L-streak etc..


I wouldnt call Orlando overraated at all. They have so many new players on their team, I think once they get healthy and have some more exp together, theyll be much better..

Also, overrated means people had expectaions for this season for Orlando, when I think most people have a big question mark over them. No one knows how good (or bad) they really will be.

Id leave judgements on their being over or under rated until maybe mid season. After 4 games i think its kinda ridiculous/harsh to make any broad statements about a team's quality this soon. At 3-2, i think our record really doesnt say too much about our season yet.


----------



## twinz2gether (May 24, 2003)

sorry i meant that i think the magic are overated.

The thing was is that we just played outright horribly in the first half, and they were losing by the end of it! 

I'm not sure if Mobley and Cato would have helped enough for the team to win. They were rebounding so well anyway, so cato wouldn't be much of a factor. And i also think Mobley really sucks.

Think about it though, i don't see how analysts predict the magic in the playoffs preseason!? They traded T-Mac, juwan howard, and lue for francis, mobley and cato, is that an improvement??



on another note i was watching on league pass, and it was on the sunshine network. Those announcers are just so damn stupid! They called our offense the "poor mans princeton offense" (yeah then why have we been averaging almost 100 points a game?), and near the end they started saying how all our guys had really good games. Then they said "well not to make excuses, but mobley and cato are out" and they talked about that for 5 minutes about how it happens, but them being out hurt the team. 
At least our announcers have some common sense and don't blantantly insult (or when their team is losing badly, complement them highly) the other team and make excuses.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>twinz2gether</b>!
> sorry i meant that i think the magic are overated.
> 
> The thing was is that we just played outright horribly in the first half, and they were losing by the end of it!
> ...


It isn't just Francis, Mobley, and Cato. Orlando also added Turkoglu, Dwight Howard, Jameer Nelson, and Tony Battie. Oh yeah, and apparently some guy named Grant Hill.

Mobley isn't that great, but he is our best perimeter defender. Hughes wouldn't have had that good of a game if Cat were there.

Orlando will definitely be in the playoffs. You can mark my words on that.


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

Hughes was more of the 'Player of the Game' than Jamison. he contributed in every category.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Hughes also was annoying the heck out of me in the first half with the selfish play, while Jamison did no such thing. If it were "Player of the 4th Quarter" I'd have given it to Hughes.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I knew Jamison was going to go off because the local Magic telecast featured Jamison on their Who's Hot / Who's Not. Worst segment ever. The guy they feature as "Who's Not" almost always ends up having a great game. Never fails.


----------



## stlrebfan (Dec 2, 2003)

You call it selfish. If you knew anything about this man, selfish would be the last thing you would call him. I admit his shot selection can be poor at times, but it is a result of trying to make plays. I've talked to him about this alot. You can't believe how bad he wants to win, and sometimes forces things. He needs to get better at this. Having said that, he kinda took over there in the 4th quarter when the game was a toss-up. That is the kind of talent he is. He is still young and still learning, but the good outweighs the bad.


----------



## twinz2gether (May 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> Hughes also was annoying the heck out of me in the first half with the selfish play, while Jamison did no such thing. If it were "Player of the 4th Quarter" I'd have given it to Hughes.


agreed.

Jnice "It isn't just Francis, Mobley, and Cato. Orlando also added Turkoglu, Dwight Howard, Jameer Nelson, and Tony Battie. Oh yeah, and apparently some guy named Grant Hill.

Mobley isn't that great, but he is our best perimeter defender. Hughes wouldn't have had that good of a game if Cat were there.

Orlando will definitely be in the playoffs. You can mark my words on that." 

Yeah, haha you got me there. Grant hill did really impress me tonight, he's going to help them this season. Dwight Howard was doing okay, he contributes pretty little i think though, Turkoglu is really good, i like him a lot. Tony Battie is just okay at best.

But i still don't think they will make it to the playoffs, they still aren't very good on the offensive end, and their defense is pretty horrible (Mavericks game i think was a fluke). We are definately better than them on the offensive end and probably = on the defensive end.


----------



## stlrebfan (Dec 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>shonin</b>!
> Hughes was more of the 'Player of the Game' than Jamison. he contributed in every category.


Agree! Although Antwan came up big with the 3 pt play when we were up 2 I believe.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>twinz2gether</b>!
> Yeah, haha you got me there. Grant hill did really impress me tonight, he's going to help them this season. Dwight Howard was doing okay, he contributes pretty little i think though, Turkoglu is really good, i like him a lot. Tony Battie is just okay at best.
> 
> But i still don't think they will make it to the playoffs, they still aren't very good on the offensive end, and their defense is pretty horrible (Mavericks game i think was a fluke). We are definately better than them on the offensive end and probably = on the defensive end.


You are obviously basing that all off this game though, in which both our best perimeter and interior defenders were out. And let me tell you and hobojoe would agree with me on this, Orlando looks so much better with Dwight Howard in the game. This was definitely his worst game so far, mostly because of fouls. You saw very little from him tonight because he was in foul trouble the whole damned game. I agree Battie is just okay, which is good for a big man who is supposed to be the backup.


----------



## twinz2gether (May 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> You are obviously basing that all off this game though, in which both our best perimeter and interior defenders were out. And let me tell you and hobojoe would agree with me on this, Orlando looks so much better with Dwight Howard in the game. This was definitely his worst game so far, mostly because of fouls. You saw very little from him tonight because he was in foul trouble the whole damned game. I agree Battie is just okay, which is good for a big man who is supposed to be the backup.


Mobley is your best perimeter defender or are you refering to someone else? I'm not really sure how good mobley is, cause i didn't watch the rockets last year, but i haven't really heard of him being good. I'm guessing that you are a magic fan and would know better than me though. 

Dwight Howard i pretty much am refering too what i know about him based on the draft and what i saw in him in the game. Yeah this was definately his worst game. But being guarded by ruffin or jamison i would think he would have a pretty good game, and he didn't.

Also 7 offensive rebounds was impressive by him, but the fact that he only had 2 FG's off of them is not (yeah he did get 2 of them off those 2 misses where one of them he was probably fouled, but thats still 5). Yeah and it is only one game so we will see i guess.

In your opinion though, who will have the better record, the Magic or the Wizards?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I was at the game tonight, great win. 

Hughes - made me mad, angry, spitting hot, frustrated, jubilant, happy and proud papa glad. His inability to pass the ball in transition is incredible he will not pass the ball but his defense and ability to create his shot were key tonight. 

Arenas- was dormant most of the night, seemed as if his foot hurt most of the night. He was controlled but was clearly hobbled. 

Jamison- moved his game back to the block and took control. He was very smooth around the basket.

Haywood - if not for foul trouble offensively he was on his game jump hook is unblockable if we give him more touches. Defensievly he was a step slow reacting to rebounds. 

Hayes and Dixon were okay. Dixon has improved tremendously from a playmaking perspective. He is really playing well. 

Overall some of EJ's coaching decisions were questionable at one point playing Hayes as a pf. 

Orlando Magic. 

We are a better team than the Magic they talk of how the were missing Mobley and Cato but we were missing Blake, kwame and Etan so I think we had key players out also so I'd make the game even. 

Dwight Howard is explosive but he doesn't have any offensive moves at all, all garbage rebounds and transition stuff. 

He looks alittle plodding the way he plays, not as graceful as I thought he was.


----------



## twinz2gether (May 24, 2003)

But just to add a point, i'm not trying to take this away from Howard, but i'm going to  he was holding down our PF's the entire game on the offensive glass and he was 3 in the key way too much without it being called.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>twinz2gether</b>!
> Mobley is your best perimeter defender or are you refering to someone else? I'm not really sure how good mobley is, cause i didn't watch the rockets last year, but i haven't really heard of him being good. I'm guessing that you are a magic fan and would know better than me though.


A lot of people consider him an underrated perimeter defender. He's no Ron Artest, but he is way better than DeShawn Stevenson or Steve Francis defending at SG.



> Dwight Howard i pretty much am refering too what i know about him based on the draft and what i saw in him in the game. Yeah this was definately his worst game. But being guarded by ruffin or jamison i would think he would have a pretty good game, and he didn't.
> 
> Also 7 offensive rebounds was impressive by him, but the fact that he only had 2 FG's off of them is not (yeah he did get 2 of them off those 2 misses where one of them he was probably fouled, but thats still 5). Yeah and it is only one game so we will see i guess.


Definitely don't base an opinion on this game. This was by far his worst game so far. He was only in the game 3 mins before he had to sit with 2 fouls.



> In your opinion though, who will have the better record, the Magic or the Wizards?


I honestly think Orlando will based on Grant Hill being healthy and getting better every game. But really, who knows. I think the Wizards have more overall talent, although with Hill healthy, that may not be true anymore.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

My Thoughts-

Larry Hughes- I think Larry should of stayed in College another year or two because in that one year in College he developed way too much of a scorers mindset. I remember he led his conference in scoring that one year in St. Lous. He's lacking in serious fundamentals of team basketball. At one point he had two guys completely wide open under the basket and took a midrange jumper instead. Having said that, their's two things you know your getting out of Larry Hughes. Defense, and by defense, I mean he gets steals by playing man to man defense and stripping his man (leads the league in steals btw), and clutch scoring. He was clutch last year, and he's been clutch this year. 

Jamison- More of an impact player than I expected. He really does hit big shots, and his post game is legit. Has been nothing but a positive this year, but as Jazzy said, he really needs to stick to the inside and stop taking so many outside jumpers.

Arenas- Still waiting for him to be more aggressive, but tonight other guys were hitting shots and he took a step back and didn't force anything. I'm guessing his foot is bothering him like Jazzy said, but one of these games he's going to go off for 30-35. He did have some clutch assists in the 4th.

Hayes- Minor point on Hayes, will this guy ever shoot a good percentage? He really does need alot of shots to be effective. He got hot in the 3rd, I just question his shooting.

Haywood/Dixon/Ruffin- Solid, solid roleplayeres. Will be interesting to see how things shakeup when Blake/Etan/Kwame get back, our rotation is going to be stacked.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Ha this just came back to me. Was going to post it as it happened, but must have slipped my mind. Did anyone else catch Buckhantz's quote on Hughes? He said something along the lines of "I really think that Hughes is just one of the most under control guys on the team if not the league when it comes to the fast break." It was one of the most stunning things I've heard one of our guys say, ever.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> You are obviously basing that all off this game though, in which both our best perimeter and interior defenders were out. And let me tell you and hobojoe would agree with me on this, Orlando looks so much better with Dwight Howard in the game. This was definitely his worst game so far, mostly because of fouls. You saw very little from him tonight because he was in foul trouble the whole damned game. I agree Battie is just okay, which is good for a big man who is supposed to be the backup.


You're definitely right about the Magic being a lot better team when Howard's in the game. It's been blatantly obvious the past couple games especially. Cato had been playing very well for the Magic too, it was a bummer that he had to get injured and miss this game.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> Ha this just came back to me. Was going to post it as it happened, but must have slipped my mind. Did anyone else catch Buckhantz's quote on Hughes? He said something along the lines of "I really think that Hughes is just one of the most under control guys on the team if not the league when it comes to the fast break." It was one of the most stunning things I've heard one of our guys say, ever.


I didn't hear the guy say it, nor do I know who he is, but is there any chance he was being sarcastic? I don't know, from how you put it I don't think it was, but I just can't even begin to fathom how anyone who's even watched Larry Hughes lead a fastbreak once could say that.


----------

